# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Çfarë studion dega e Inxhinjerisë Ekonomike?

## UliseNesta

Kush mund te me shpjegoje se cfare perfshite tek dega e re e hapur tek universiteti politeknik i tiranes "INXHINERI EKONOMIKE"??????????????

----------

